# Is Marvel Symphonic Universe bland? Watch and discuss



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I never considered listening to Marvel soundtracks since I am not a fan of their films, unless Hans Zimmer scores The Amazing Spiderman 2 and does something ok, or Junkie XL scores epic music lacking of personality but it is really enjoyable like Mad Max:fury road.

Does this video reinforce my views? I drop it out for you.


----------

